

Ask HN: How to Increase Yearly Income Potential as Young Talented Developer? - younglingthrow

I&#x27;m a talented young developer who can easily complete challenges on Project Euler in various languages (Ruby, Java, C#, PHP). I am passionate about technology and stay up-to-date on all the latest technologies. At work, I find that I rarely ask assistance of Senior developers and that often they&#x27;re asking my assistance. I see the work that is done by people with more experience is done slower and is often poorly designed.<p>I have a Bachelors in Computer Information Systems, but even now that I&#x27;m graduated from school I still find that jobs require 3+ years of experience. Today I asked a recruiter what I could do to increase my income, they responded that I simply need more experience. With my 2 years experience, I can see that I am much wiser - even though my technical knowledge hasn&#x27;t improved considerably. I appreciate the importance of experience and how it ties into wisdom, but I can&#x27;t help but feel like there is still a large discrepancy between my skills and my job. Also, wisdom can be shared - and I am pretty good at finding the right person to ask the right questions too. How can I bridge this gap between my real potential and the potential that my resume implies?<p>What are good ways to reliably show off my skills? I do personal coding projects, but those don&#x27;t seem to count for much...<p>How can I increase my yearly income potential?
======
phamilton
Find a better company. Find a better recruiter. I'm 2 years out of school and
don't have those issues. If you are in the Bay Area, hit me up (email in
profile). I'd love to talk more about it.

~~~
younglingthrow
I'm 9 months out of school and I'm in Canada... I'd love to move to the Bay
Area though.

